
An autocompletion daemon for the Go programming language - icey
https://github.com/nsf/gocode
======
lemming
Interesting idea - any feedback on how well it works? How well does it work
with a broken AST (which is the normal state for an editor)? Does it re-index
automatically if files are touched outside the editor? Does it work with
cross-file symbols?

------
russell_h
Not sure if something has changed, but this has actually been around for some
time.

Original announcement: [https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
nuts/j5e4bNXF8ws/di...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
nuts/j5e4bNXF8ws/discussion)

------
xtacy
I wish such an interface were available for every language out there. They are
spread out in many packages, but a client/server model is awesome; it will
work irrespective of the editor. Also it's easily maintainable as the
dependencies are not tied to the editor.

~~~
vazen
A while ago, Steve Yegge said he was doing something like this:
<http://vimeo.com/16069687>

Basically, its a universal system called that plugs into both the compiler and
editor to provide autocompletion/refactoring/cross-referencing/etc. to all
languages and editors. I haven't heard anything on the status of the project
recently, however.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm looking into doing some sort of autocompletion related functionality for a
project soon... so, why a separate daemon rather than ctags?

~~~
lemming
Because ctags has extremely limited context sensitivity - i.e. it has no
concept of the kind of symbol it's indexing, so editors can't use it in
different ways depending on the cursor point. If you look at the code for
IntelliJ plugins, the code for doing different sorts of completion in
different contexts is actually really complex.

Edit: moved unrelated questions to a top-level comment.

